# Getting a 90 day visa at arrival



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

Can anyone advise of how to get a 90 day visa at arrival for those coming from the USA? The website of the UAE for Washington DC says a visa "longer than 30 days can be granted for those who know they need more time than 30 days" but no explanation on how? Does one simply ask at arrival? 

I did read that the Ministry of Interior is now granting 90 day visit visas via an online process for those visitors who are sponsored by family, etc (aka those already in Dubai) but what about those first time folks?

PS: I have emailed the contact us at the embassy, MOI, and more. No replies.

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe that a US passport holder would only receive a thirty day visa on arrival, however this can then be extended by a further period once in the country. Contact DNRD for further advice.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Floridaorange said:


> Can anyone advise of how to get a 90 day visa at arrival for those coming from the USA? The website of the UAE for Washington DC says a visa "longer than 30 days can be granted for those who know they need more time than 30 days" but no explanation on how? Does one simply ask at arrival?
> 
> I did read that the Ministry of Interior is now granting 90 day visit visas via an online process for those visitors who are sponsored by family, etc (aka those already in Dubai) but what about those first time folks?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Don't worry - if you intend to come to Dubai as a real estate agent, you might not need more than 30 day visa.
Real estate seems a bit tougher these days!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry - if you intend to come to Dubai as a real estate agent, you might not need more than 30 day visa.
> Real estate seems a bit tougher these days!
> Cheers
> Steve


Correct loads of transients popping up in real estate now. They're paying for DREI courses then vanishing from market place when MOL do office visits and visa is not sponsored by company yet.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

*Ha Ha*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Don't worry - if you intend to come to Dubai as a real estate agent, you might not need more than 30 day visa.
> Real estate seems a bit tougher these days!
> Cheers
> Steve


Ha Ha. Very funny Steve!  

I am actually sponsored by my spouse so I have no worries there. Just thought it might be a nice way to earn some extra money. Currently, I am a stay at home mother. And a certified teacher. Real Estate however is something I am very good at and it seems to be an area that could use a few good agents.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> I believe that a US passport holder would only receive a thirty day visa on arrival, however this can then be extended by a further period once in the country. Contact DNRD for further advice.


Thank you for the reply. I have messaged the DRND as well as the MOI and the Embassy. Sure would like to hear back from someone at one of these agencies. I am still waiting. 

Here is a link for the comment on the UAE Embassy website.

US Citizens | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC

It says we can "request longer than 30 days at immigration" when we arrive however I have never heard of anyone doing this. Of course we will try but would like very much to lock it down before we get there in case we get a person who has no idea what we are referring to and sticks us with the standard 30 days. Is there a person on the forum who has actually done this before and got longer than 30 days?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Floridaorange said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have messaged the DRND as well as the MOI and the Embassy. Sure would like to hear back from someone at one of these agencies. I am still waiting.
> 
> Here is a link for the comment on the UAE Embassy website.
> 
> ...


For ministries e-mail is still a 'new' concept, you'll be much better off picking up the phone.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Floridaorange said:


> Ha Ha. Very funny Steve!


What makes you think he was joking ?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Floridaorange said:


> I am actually sponsored by my spouse


If you are sponsored by your spouse, then you should have a residence visa that has no restrictions on duration of stay.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

sm105 said:


> If you are sponsored by your spouse, then you should have a residence visa that has no restrictions on duration of stay.


Thank you 

Yes, I lived in Dubai for years but we are now moving back. My question is about our initial entry back into the UAE. We are arriving as a family. My husband will be processed by his new employer and that should hopefully only take a few weeks. Then he sponsors us. I am trying to avoid the possibility of having to do a visa run. Would prefer to enter and have a 90 days visa to start rather than a 30 day standard. Then we can take our time and not have to worry about a trip to Oman with a child and an infant.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> What makes you think he was joking ?


Well, perhaps he is not joking and I feel bad for those hard workers that have been forced to leave due to market conditions.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Floridaorange said:


> Well, perhaps he is not joking and I feel bad for those hard workers that have been forced to leave due to market conditions.


I can tell you are from 'murica because you completely missed the joke. 

It's not about poor workers being asked to leave but the probability that real estate agents never bother to do border runs as they run out of money.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Floridaorange said:


> Would prefer to enter and have a 90 days visa to start rather than a 30 day standard. Then we can take our time and not have to worry about a trip to Oman with a child and an infant.


The only practical way for you to get a 90-day visitor visa (there may be others involving wasta and/or bureaucracy, but none that is commonly used) is for an immediate family member who is a resident to sponsor you for one. That process is fairly straightforward, but requires your husband to be resident already which he appears not to be.

Your best bet will be to get the standard 30-day visa on arrival for Americans, which is then extendable once for a further 30 days (total 60 days). That should be sufficient to process the residency paperwork for both your husband and then yourself.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Trips to Oman are the same for one of you or three of you. 

Make a day of it at the Hatta Fort Hotel and enjoy it. It's not stressful at all.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it's possible to extend your visa for another 30 days at immigration but it's expensive, possibly 700 AED (or more) per applicant. 

Compare that to visa runs where you pay 50 AED at the border. 

To OP: don't overthink the situation. It's just a few hours run to the border and back. 



twowheelsgood said:


> Trips to Oman are the same for one of you or three of you.
> 
> Make a day of it at the Hatta Fort Hotel and enjoy it. It's not stressful at all.


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> I can tell you are from 'murica because you completely missed the joke.
> 
> It's not about poor workers being asked to leave but the probability that real estate agents never bother to do border runs as they run out of money.


Oh geez! And I can tell you are from the UK because you have to start in with that "murica" jab as usual. (It's gets so old).


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

sm105 said:


> The only practical way for you to get a 90-day visitor visa (there may be others involving wasta and/or bureaucracy, but none that is commonly used) is for an immediate family member who is a resident to sponsor you for one. That process is fairly straightforward, but requires your husband to be resident already which he appears not to be.
> 
> Your best bet will be to get the standard 30-day visa on arrival for Americans, which is then extendable once for a further 30 days (total 60 days). That should be sufficient to process the residency paperwork for both your husband and then yourself.


Hi there,

Thank you for the helpful information. I forgot they can extend another 30 days. I think 60 days is more than enough time. Much appreciated!


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Trips to Oman are the same for one of you or three of you.
> 
> Make a day of it at the Hatta Fort Hotel and enjoy it. It's not stressful at all.



Maybe we'll do that. I might as well start living like the expat wives right away. jk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Floridaorange said:


> Oh geez! And I can tell you are from the UK because you have to start in with that "murica" jab as usual. (It's gets so old).


It's not as embarrassing as having elected Trump to the position he is in. Democracy sometimes gives you insight into the real country - the one where 90% don't own a passport and couldn't even find the UAE on a map  The one where polls show your support for bombing the mythical city from Aladdin ...... And voting to bomb it even though it doesn't actually exist  

We forgive you though as you're escaping and will soon realise there is a world outside of 'murica. 

M'kay ?


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> It's not as embarrassing as having elected Trump to the position he is in. Democracy sometimes gives you insight into the real country - the one where 90% don't own a passport and couldn't even find the UAE on a map  The one where polls show your support for bombing the mythical city from Aladdin ...... And voting to bomb it even though it doesn't actually exist
> 
> We forgive you though as you're escaping and will soon realise there is a world outside of 'murica.
> 
> M'kay ?


Well OK then. LOL 

I am looking back on my former posts and trying hard to see what I might have asked or commented on that would justify what seems to be (at best) a political rant on bizarre non-topic related issues and (at worst) a senseless forum attack on a person because of her passport country. That seems so misplaced on an EXPAT FORUM DESIGNED TO HELP PEOPLE.

Allow me to thank you for all of your assistance and if you would like to continue insulting me for no reason, as I did nothing to you, then by all means... carry on.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't worry - you wouldn't spot it because you are from 'murica. 

We have plenty of friends from the USA and they didn't get it until they had been overseas for a few years and realised that 'murica isn't actually the centre of the world. 

And once they accepted that, they got in just fine 

Humour, which exists across the world, is sometimes lacking in certain country nationals who lack the irony, humour and sarcasm gene


----------



## Floridaorange (Jan 22, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Don't worry - you wouldn't spot it because you are from 'murica.
> 
> We have plenty of friends from the USA and they didn't get it until they had been overseas for a few years and realised that 'murica isn't actually the centre of the world.
> 
> ...


I am so pleased you have friends from 'Murica. Shows how open minded and non-judgmental we must be  

Get some sleep. I have things to do. Busy Busy! Talk to you later.


----------

